# Engine Oil Levels



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Just wondering, has anybody checked the their oil level, between oil changes? Does it consume any oil, between oil changes? The reason I ask is, I have currently a 2007 Impala ( on lease ) which I'm handing back in next week, that consumed a 1/2 to 3/4 quart between oil changes, since day 1. I know it's within acceptable range, but my previous cars I've owned didn't consume any oil.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

No oil level drop in the first 1000 miles here. I am sure others with higher mileage will chime in as well.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

elwood58 said:


> No oil level drop in the first 1000 miles here. I am sure others with higher mileage will chime in as well.


Hi Elwood58,

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

cruzers said:


> The reason I ask is, I have currently a 2007 Impala ( on lease ) which I'm handing back in next week, that consumed a 1/2 to 3/4 quart between oil changes, since day 1.


Normal. Assuming you use the OLM, excellent.


----------

